# No power from battery but do have power from shore and from tow vehicle



## Patrick Monan (May 14, 2017)

Looking for some guidance from RVers smarter than me.  My 2006 Fleetwood Prowler has a new 12v battery (fully charged).  The battery will operate the slide-out but not any of the 12v lights.  When I plug into 110V then everything works.  When I plug in the tow vehicle, again the 12v lights light up.  What am I missing?  I cleaned the ground connections and the connection to the trailer battery.  Frustrating!  I don't usually camp without shore power but going this coming weekend and need to get this fixed.  Any help or suggestions is most appreciated!!!!! 

I know the trailer battery is getting power to the slide out.  Why not anything else?

Patrick


----------



## C Nash (May 15, 2017)

Have you had the battery out?  If the lights work when plugged up they are working off the converter.  Sounds like you are missing a wire from Battery.  Time to drag out the VOM and start tracing.  Good luck


----------

